# Won't move?



## CherryheadBob (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi my baby cherry head tortoise which I adopted about a week or two ago all of a sudden stopped moving won't open his eyes and won't eat any ideas of what I could do to help him? Please tell me if he is sick or he is just too cold or too hot!
Thanks!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Aug 26, 2015)

Can you tell us more info on how you care for him? What's the day and night temps? What's the humidity? What's his diet? Who did you get the tortoise from? Also pictures of the tort and the enclosure help.


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Aug 26, 2015)

Is this the sick one you were posting about last week? Is it responsive to touch? How many days has it had its eyes closed for now?


----------



## CherryheadBob (Aug 26, 2015)

Only when I bring him outside he is okay he opens his eyes and walks almost runs around


----------



## CherryheadBob (Aug 26, 2015)

His diet consists of dark leafy greens (kale) shredded carrots, lettuce,
Watermelon, and bell peppers


----------



## CherryheadBob (Aug 26, 2015)

The temp is at 80 and humidity is at 75%


----------



## CherryheadBob (Aug 26, 2015)

I got him from tortoisesupply.com
very nice people


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Aug 26, 2015)

Are you using a coil bulb?


----------



## CherryheadBob (Aug 26, 2015)

No


----------



## CherryheadBob (Aug 26, 2015)

My heat won't go any higher than 80


----------



## Lyn W (Aug 26, 2015)

if you can post a picture of his enclosure people will have a better idea of how to help you.
It could just be the position of his lam, layout of the enclosure etc
Do you have plants to make him feel more secure in his enclosure?
Pics would help a lot.


----------



## FujiBaird (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm not a cherryhead person, but my understanding from the care sheets is that 80 degrees is much too cold. You'll really need to warm your baby up very soon. I've learned that tortoises can't digest their food or get energy if they aren't warm enough, and food rotting in the bowels can make your tortoise sick. An incandescent light bulb mounted a short distance above the enclosure will work until you can work out a more permanent heating setup, just be sure to monitor the temperatures so they get warm enough but not too hot either. Please refer to the care sheets for cherryheads to find the right temperature.

I hope your baby is feeling better soon!


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Aug 26, 2015)

You need an additional heat source if you can never get it above 80, especially if this has been a sick tortoise. Have you posted photos of your enclosure? That will help people give you more specific advice. If he is active outside, that is a very good sign. But if he is totally motionless inside, eyes closed, you really need to make some changes.


----------



## mike taylor (Aug 26, 2015)

I will bet good money on your thermometer is broken . You need a good digital one . Post pictures of the setup . We will help you fix it .


----------



## CherryheadBob (Aug 26, 2015)

His enclosure is very small getting bigger one soon


----------



## CherryheadBob (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## CherryheadBob (Aug 26, 2015)

He has two 60 wat light bulbs so I am pretty sure it is broken


----------



## Lexiii (Aug 26, 2015)

My cherry likes shade, add some stuff he can hide under....after you get a working thermometer!


----------



## FujiBaird (Aug 26, 2015)

Are those 60w bulbs incadescent? I can't tell from the photo. If they're fluorescent or LED, they probably don't put out much heat. As @SarahChelonoidis said, it's a good sign that your tortoise is active outside in the sun, but being motionless indoors isn't good. If it were me, I'd go to the store today and get a digital temperature gun to check temperatures. (If you think the temperature really is only about 80, I'd also buy a CHE and proper fixture when I went out to get the thermometer.) Having the correct temperatures will really make all the difference for your baby's health.


----------



## CherryheadBob (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks so much!!!! I will buy one of those today


----------



## CherryheadBob (Sep 1, 2015)

Well thanks for the advice but he has passed away


----------



## Robertchrisroph (Sep 2, 2015)

Oh man. I'm so sorry


----------

